# 75% off Home Depot online



## wristslitter (Nov 21, 2008)

I just bought some tinsel vultures, flamingos and blood drip led 75 % off on Home Depot... These are $7.50 each, I bought 4 vultures, 2 Flamingos.






Get em while ya can.






the blood drip led lights are $6.24 they were $24.98


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks so much for posting, ill check it out. Last year I got 14 funkins for $4 each from Home Depot


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

Goody! I got some great stuff!    Thanks!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

thanks for post
I missed out on the 2 witches dang it but I did get the blood drip lights 8 of them and 4 vultures 
think I will stop by store and see if they have it by chance


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

thanks for the heads up. My area is picked clean of the inflatables though, I really had my eye on the witch kicking legs in couldron, head turning spider and fire n ice pumpkin guy, all gone locally and in next county as well.

Since one of my 2 blood drip lights died within the first day this year, (they were new from last year) I ordered 9 sets. Hopefully I can do the whole house next time and none die on me. That is, if HD doesnt cancel the order because they only have 8 left of the 9 needed. /eyeroll. Hate when stores do that, at least send me the 8 jeez.


----------



## wristslitter (Nov 21, 2008)

I ordered the flamingos and one vulture the other day, I got them yesterday, I really liked them a lot, when I saw that they were 75 % off I bought 3 more vultures .


----------



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

Are those blacklights worth the price? I read they are just basically purple LED


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

kittyvibe said:


> thanks for the heads up. My area is picked clean of the inflatables though, I really had my eye on the witch kicking legs in couldron, head turning spider and fire n ice pumpkin guy, all gone locally and in next county as well.
> 
> Since one of my 2 blood drip lights died within the first day this year, (they were new from last year) I ordered 9 sets. Hopefully I can do the whole house next time and none die on me. *That is, if HD doesnt cancel the order because they only have 8 left of the 9 needed. /eyeroll. Hate when stores do that, at least send me the 8 jeez.*


I know! I've had that happen to me on orders from other companies...Lillian Vernon as I recall was one and it was the last time I bought from them since they accepted the order in that quantity (believe item was 3 cemetery arches so not like I order 25 or something excessive).


I wanted to thank wristslitter for the heads up on HD's clearance sale. I saw my local store listed it had one (1) of the Gemmy LED spots in Black light on clearance and in stock for $3.74. Headed over there on my way to get coffee. All the leftover halloween was located in the entrance way to the store in those cardboard display bins. Turns out I found 2 of them in the bins so was a pretty happy camper. Would have preferred an Outdoor/Indoor version for flexibility but can still make use of these and what a great deal on them. These indoor spots are sold under HD's Home Accents line and because they are indoor use don't come with a ground stake. As such they are packaged in a much smaller box. I almost didn't notice them because I was thinking the box would be larger and look just like the blue/red/green Home Accent spots I bought from their xmas area a few weeks ago. So here's a photo of them so you don't overlook them.










I asked the Customer Service lady if they would ring up at the clearance price, and she said online had different pricing. However she scanned the boxes they came up with the Clearance price of $3.74, not $7.49, so I was happy. I would have been annoyed if I had to stand there and order online on my phone to have it delivered at the store where I was standing!

As for what was left in my store, I saw the pumpkin man inflatable guy who was on display and inflated next to the clearance bins and a few of the just JOL looking inflatables. Various string lights, some wreaths. I did see a few boxes of some lawn decorations but can't recall which ones. Not much else though really. I was delighted to find the backlight spots. The website had listed only one for my local store and one at a store further away in SJ, and a check store for maybe three other stores in the south SF Bay area, otherwise they were sold out locally. The fact that I found 2 available in my store was pure luck. Thanks again wristslitter!


----------



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I wanted to thank wristslitter for the heads up on HD's clearance sale. I saw my local store listed it had one (1) of the Gemmy LED spots in Black light on clearance and in stock for $3.74.


How well do they light up? is it true Blacklight? or just purple


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Unfortunately I don't think I have much in the house right now I can put my hands on that was painted with fluorescent paint. The only thing I found handy was this Kmart clown mask. I took two sample photos. The purple as recorded by my cellphone is way more intense on my computer screen and camera than what I perceived in person. There is a lot of white on the mask so I would expect it to look pretty purple though. The orange paint around the eyes did look like it was stimulated by the light. The green looked different too and unfortunately it wasn't painted with the fluorescent yellow green paint which I think would have been a better test color. Here's my photos for what they are worth. Maybe someone else has this light and better samples to take photos of or give an opinion on. I'll take another look around the house but much is already packed away.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

ok so after calling 3 stores, I managed to find the 9ft fire n ice pumpkin reaper. The clerk thought he was only half off, but when ringing it came to the 75% off price, so yay.  My mom will be picking him up for me, I paid for him over the phone already. 

Im a bit sad I couldnt get the witch kicking legs in cauldron or the looking left/right spider and black cat. If any other fine folk come across these in your hometown I would gladly pay for shipping from you to me plus item cost. Please let me know, thanks again wristslitter for the heads up. 

oh, btw, my order says shipped on my blood drip lights, yay!


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks for the heads-up. Naturally, I literally *just *bought a set of those blood-dripping lights for 50% off. Grabbed 2 more anyway, I'll just return the other set.

I really wanted to get the inflatable fire and ice pumpkin reaper, which seems like a steal at $17.50 but he's out of stock online 

Edit: just called 4 different Home Depots, and they told me both that the reaper is only sold online and no store within a 60 mile radius has any in stock.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Got the oz witch whoot I pick her up today on way home from work


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I have found that Home Depot's online inventory works pretty well. So if you plug in your zip it will show closest stores and qty available. When I was looking for red and blue static spots a few weeks ago, the count was accurate for my store for each color. Today my store said it had the black spotlight and they did, although I did find a second one in the bin that wasn't accounted for.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok also just ordered the 6.4 ft. Projection Inflatable Kaleidoscope Haunted Carriage


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

pyrosaxplayer said:


> How well do they light up? is it true Blacklight? or just purple


I bought some of those online when someone posted they were on sale in September. They are pretty much just a purple light; they don't really cause anything to fluoresce. But I got them for 27 cents each with tax and shipping included, so I didn't complain.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Forhekset said:


> Thanks for the heads-up. Naturally, I literally *just *bought a set of those blood-dripping lights for 50% off. Grabbed 2 more anyway, I'll just return the other set.
> 
> I really wanted to get the inflatable fire and ice pumpkin reaper, which seems like a steal at $17.50 but he's out of stock online
> 
> Edit: just called 4 different Home Depots, and they told me both that the reaper is only sold online and no store within a 60 mile radius has any in stock.



I saw the 8.9 foot Fire and Ice Pumpkin Reaper guy when I went to my store this morning to get the black spot lights. Took notice of him but didn't have enough cash on me then. Thought about it over lunch and decided he would have been nice to have had this past halloween when it was raining, so headed back over there. Thankfully he was still there, only one and they had the box and stakes and instructions still. 17.50. This is my third inflatable (I'm laughing as I said I doubted I would ever own any and over the years added a spider and a giant cat that opens it's mouth. Never say never I guess LOL). 

So Forheset, since Kittyvibe and I both picked up one today, they clearly could be found still in some stores this morning so he wasn't just sold online. Did you personally check their website for any left in stores or did they tell you that too? With my local store selected as My Store it says "Visit or Call Your Local Home Depot store to confirm availability. Item must be purchased in store." I don't know what part of Texas you live in but the Dallas Store on Lemmon Ave #589 has this same message posted, same for the N Arlington #554 store and several others I tried in Texas. Would be nice if they showed the closest store it was still listed in their system.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I just remembered I have one of the fluorescent clown props from Spirit in an excessible area. I'll dig it out and do a test with my LED black spot.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I saw the 8.9 foot Fire and Ice Pumpkin Reaper guy when I went to my store this morning to get the black spot lights. Took notice of him but didn't have enough cash on me then. Thought about it over lunch and decided he would have been nice to have had this past halloween when it was raining, so headed back over there. Thankfully he was still there, only one and they had the box and stakes and instructions still. 17.50. This is my third inflatable (I'm laughing as I said I doubted I would ever own any and over the years added a spider and a giant cat that opens it's mouth. Never say never I guess LOL).
> 
> So Forheset, since Kittyvibe and I both picked up one today, they clearly could be found still in some stores this morning so he wasn't just sold online. Did you personally check their website for any left in stores or did they tell you that too? With my local store selected as My Store it says "Visit or Call Your Local Home Depot store to confirm availability. Item must be purchased in store." I don't know what part of Texas you live in but the Dallas Store on Lemmon Ave #589 has this same message posted, same for the N Arlington #554 store and several others I tried in Texas. Would be nice if they showed the closest store it was still listed in their system.


Thanks for checking. Yeah, I checked online and although some stores in my area said they had the reaper available, it wouldn't let me proceed with checkout, saying "item no longer available online", no matter which store I picked. So, I called 4 different stores...two of them told me it was only available online. I replied that I tried ordering online, and the website says it's no longer available online, to which they replied "we don't have any in stock". I was also told when calling another store that these were out of stock all the way as far as Austin (I'm in San Antonio).

Ok, so on my 4th phone call, the girl I talked to told me if it says "not available online", that means they are just sold out period. I persist and say, why does the website say several stores have these in stock? She checks the store stock status for like every single store in my area supposedly, and says none have it and she doesn't even think it's being sold in stores. At that point I just gave up. I'm going to swing by Home Depot on the way home and check for myself in person.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Forheset, check PMs again. Sent you a location to check that said it's in Stock in limited quantity and available for pick up in San Antonio area. Might want to call and if they have it ask to hold. You can check that location online using that store and see for yourself. They might need the stock number but I'd tell them they say they have it. Good luck.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Forhekset said:


> Thanks for checking. Yeah, I checked online and although some stores in my area said they had the reaper available, it wouldn't let me proceed with checkout, saying "item no longer available online", no matter which store I picked. So, I called 4 different stores...two of them told me it was only available online. I replied that I tried ordering online, and the website says it's no longer available online, to which they replied "we don't have any in stock". I was also told when calling another store that these were out of stock all the way as far as Austin (I'm in San Antonio).
> 
> Ok, so on my 4th phone call, the girl I talked to told me if it says "not available online", that means they are just sold out period. I persist and say, why does the website say several stores have these in stock? She checks the store stock status for like every single store in my area supposedly, and says none have it and she doesn't even think it's being sold in stores. At that point I just gave up. I'm going to swing by Home Depot on the way home and check for myself in person.


I'm in the Philadelphia area. I know the second Home Depot that I went to today had one of those Pumpkin Reaper inflatables on the shelf. If you'd like, I can head back over there tomorrow to see if it's still there?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Home Depot / Gemmy Black Spot Light*

OK so pulled out Spirit Halloween's Wack A Mole Clown from last year that I know has fluorescent paint on it. Took several photos of it, again with my cellphone, with the HD/Gemmy black spot light. 




























I'll see if I can locate my tube black light fixture (not LED) for comparison photos.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

I got 2 of those black light spotlights today too.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Home Depot / Gemmy Black Spot Light - 2*

The photos above of the Wack a Mole Clown I adjusted on my laptop where I imported them to have them look as close as I could to what I saw on my camera since there is clearly some variation in color gamut between my devices as to how purples are shown. What I saw with my eye was more blue than red (although I might be getting cataracts so who knows LOL). Anyway the paint colors were pretty vibrant in person, more so than in the photos above really, so I thought I would post these "raw" photos as imported from my cellphone to laptop. But I definitely didn't see magenta on the wall. Who knows how your devices will display this color but thought you would find it interesting.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh no!! I should have stayed away from the forum now I want everything that Home Depot has on clearance!!!!!! LOL I love the giant pumpkin reaper and the vultures!! thank you for letting us know about the sale!!!!


----------



## Sirmeili (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up. I tried to get some of the figures but they were local only and apparently their stock count was off so I got none. I did get some of the lights and some other small stuff.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*UV Black Light comparison to Home Depot / Gemmy Black Spot Light*

OK Found my UV Black Light. This is a true UV black light, tube (non-LED). And here are the photos of the Spirit Halloween Wack A Mole Clown for comparison. Guess you can see why it's been called a black light. Interesting how things show up. The HD spot is definitely a purple light as someone said. While not a true black light I do like that you can see more detail of the clown's face under the LED spot, less on his clothing, and I think the paint in general does stand out in the light. Not as much as with UV. I guess whether you like the HD/Gemmy black spot light will depend on your needs.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Curious which light everyone likes best when used on the Wack A Mole in the above photos .....


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hubby got all my christmas gifts today thanks for this post


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Curious which light everyone likes best when used on the Wack A Mole in the above photos .....


i like the first set you posted best


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks for the Heads Up! I just ordered some vultures - should work perfect with our Dead famous people theme next year.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

what does it look like with uv setup for overall and the purple flood together?


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> I'm in the Philadelphia area. I know the second Home Depot that I went to today had one of those Pumpkin Reaper inflatables on the shelf. If you'd like, I can head back over there tomorrow to see if it's still there?


Man that would be awesome. I'll take you up on that, if you're willing.



Ghost of Spookie said:


> OK so pulled out Spirit Halloween's Wack A Mole Clown from last year that I know has fluorescent paint on it. Took several photos of it, again with my cellphone, with the HD/Gemmy black spot light.
> 
> 
> I'll see if I can locate my tube black light fixture (not LED) for comparison photos.


Wow...creepy! I prefer the purple spot light, personally.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Forhekset said:


> Saruman of Many Colours said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in the Philadelphia area. I know the second Home Depot that I went to today had one of those Pumpkin Reaper inflatables on the shelf. If you'd like, I can head back over there tomorrow to see if it's still there?
> ...


Sure, I'll try to get over there today.


----------



## Witchywitch81 (Jun 26, 2014)

Just got my first two inflatables today, I'm like you ghost of spookie, I thought I would never buy one. Picked up the fire and ice pumpkin reaper at one of the local Home Depots this morning. While I was there I found the display of the cauldron with witch legs, which they let me have for $10. Couldn't pass up those deals. I really wanted the wizard of oz witch, but I couldn't find it at any of the stores near me.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks to Saki.Girl, I wound up driving around to Home Depots rather than packing up the last of my props  Picked up a bunch of Chia zombies to give as gifts for That Other Holiday, as well as a ton of the pinke-purple and black netting to use for making theatrical curtains to hide unsightly features like the garage door next year. A couple of random LED lights and a rotating pumpkin stand also jumped into my cart and who was I to say no? I bought the only talking raven I could find; lights work but nothing else so I'm hoping I can get it going.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

BlueFrog said:


> Thanks to Saki.Girl, I wound up driving around to Home Depots rather than packing up the last of my props  Picked up a bunch of Chia zombies to give as gifts for That Other Holiday, as well as a ton of the pinke-purple and black netting to use for making theatrical curtains to hide unsightly features like the garage door next year. A couple of random LED lights and a rotating pumpkin stand also jumped into my cart and who was I to say no? I bought the only talking raven I could find; lights work but nothing else so I'm hoping I can get it going.


Haha sopping was more fun lol now what is this purple netting u speak of.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

I said "netting" when I meant "mesh":

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Unbrande...-Mesh-Roll-HDHA-PM1402/205084696?N=5yc1vZc308

I bought the color on the far left of the assortment.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Forhekset said:


> Thanks for the heads-up. Naturally, I literally *just *bought a set of those blood-dripping lights for 50% off. Grabbed 2 more anyway, I'll just return the other set.
> 
> I really wanted to get the inflatable fire and ice pumpkin reaper, which seems like a steal at $17.50 but he's out of stock online
> 
> Edit: just called 4 different Home Depots, and they told me both that the reaper is only sold online and no store within a 60 mile radius has any in stock.


I wish I'd seen your post earlier. I think I saw one of those in my Home Depot today. Is it the tall black figure with a pumpkin head? It had a price of $17.69 I think.
I passed on it because I don't really use inflatables.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

BlueFrog said:


> I said "netting" when I meant "mesh":
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Unbrande...-Mesh-Roll-HDHA-PM1402/205084696?N=5yc1vZc308
> 
> I bought the color on the far left of the assortment.


Ok those are very cool


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Was anyone able to acquire this Jack'oLantern man and if so, what did you think?

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Acc...ated-4302-72078/205080298?N=5yc1vZc9rlZ25egxh

Supposedly he's available at a store that's sorta kinda not completely out of the realm of my driving to it (although my experiences with stock not matching the web site make me leery of investing the gas money)



Saki.Girl said:


> Ok those are very cool


My plan is to cut them into vertical strips and mount them to a rigid frame. With a little luck, the mesh and strip construction will breathe enough to let the fabled Chicago winds pass through them rather than turning them into giant sails. If it works, it should be cheaper than fabric and lighter weight too. Big "if" but I figured at 75% off it's worth a try. I have a terrific map for using with the more scientific/medical themes, but wanted something flashy for the party themes, and the increased water-resistance won't hurt either. I would have preferred a true deep purple to the pinky-purple color on the stripes, but that was available only in the multicolored versions. Besides, that same pink-purple color has snuck it's way into a lot of the glittery celebration items so it should all tie together.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

if anyone comes across the witch kicking legs in a cauldron inflatable, get them, I will pay to ship to me, thanks!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

BlueFrog said:


> Was anyone able to acquire this Jack'oLantern man and if so, what did you think?
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Acc...ated-4302-72078/205080298?N=5yc1vZc9rlZ25egxh
> 
> ...


i own the Jack'oLantern man my parents gave him to me for bday he is awesome 

i wanted the 5 ft. Standing Bobblehead Witch with Halloween Sound Effects but they were gone here 
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Acc...und-Effects-4302-63419/204002168?N=5yc1vZc308


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Forhekset said:


> Saruman of Many Colours said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in the Philadelphia area. I know the second Home Depot that I went to today had one of those Pumpkin Reaper inflatables on the shelf. If you'd like, I can head back over there tomorrow to see if it's still there?
> ...


Forhekset: Sorry, no luck. Couldn't get back to that Home Depot until this morning. A few Halloween items left, but didn't see any more Pumpkin Reapers.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

I called every Home Depot within 100 miles of me and found one wicked witch prop at a store about 25 miles from me. I got her for $45 with tax, beats the hell out of paying $166! So excited that I found her!


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Saki.Girl said:


> i own the Jack'oLantern man my parents gave him to me for bday he is awesome


See how she convinces me to buy things? I tell you, talking to Saki.Girl is _dangerous_ to my pocket book!

Despite listing six available at a store quite a schlep away, they were gone by the time I got there. I did pick up a handful of small things, including two more rolls of mesh; two spider pumpkin stands; and a rotating pumpkin stand that was picked over because someone had stolen all the small parts out of the box. 

There is a special place in pumpkin heaven should anyone be able to snag me one or two of the JOL man and be willing to ship them to Chicago. Pretty please with candy corn on top?!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Pooh, no stores near me have anything good. I tried to buy things shown on the site, but they all say they can't be delivered to any of our stores. I guess it's because they're small items...lights?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> I called every Home Depot within 100 miles of me and found one wicked witch prop at a store about 25 miles from me. I got her for $45 with tax, beats the hell out of paying $166! So excited that I found her!


she is so cool i got one and am in love with her


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Went this a.m. to a different HD that looked online like it had the possibility of the 6ft black animated crouching cat. Of all the inflatables, I've always liked that one; and heck at 75% off, now would be the time to get him. The store site for that location said might have "limited stock" (assume that meant maybe one left) and they did! Just one. I was so excited, and I had taken a little cash with me since I don't trust HD with my cc info--even after the largest hack of their system when they might be on top of things now--and bought him for $15. Wish I had brought extra cash with me because they had quite a bit of halloween, way more than my local store. No full-size props however. I spotted a Pumpkin Man Reaper and had noticed this morning that someone had gotten back to Forhekset that it was gone from their store when they went back, so I hit the ATM again thinking let's see if I get lucky going back a second time today. The only thing missing that got bought from this a.m. was the Pumpkin Man Reaper. Figures. Would be nice it was a HF member in my area who got him. And it looks like from recent posts that a few more people are looking for him now. He seems to be gone from my area now. 

I ended up with a few things more. In addition to the cat, added a vulture (for a western theme), a flamingo (tropical theme), and an orange inflatable spider (OK now I have 2 spider inflatables, 2 cats, and the Pumpkin Man reaper...5 inflatables!...after being on HF for several years I guess you guys wore me down--and I have two blow molds and will Not be buying any more of _them_--they take up more room anyway). Last items bought were 3 boxes of the Dripping Blood lights. For what I got it really wasn't a very expensive day. This probably was the best after-halloween shopping at a Home Depot I've done in a long time (except for when they use to stock a lot of the Gemmy full-size props like Dr. Shivers, Mummy, Reaper, Pirate, etc). Nice to see that they have brought halloween back into the store. I actually had written Home Depot off over the years and didn't even look in any HDs this fall so was shocked by what I found. Lowes in my area was the only hardware store to stock props.

Well sorry about the Pumpkin Man Reaper. I tried.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*South SF Bay Area Home Depot Inventory of Halloween Clearance Items*

I suspect with the weekend traffic in HD the majority of these items will be gone. We went for dinner in Campbell Saturday night and we stopped in the store there (I was hoping to locate the Pumpkin Reaper for someone) but all the larger items were gone by Saturday evening. Lots of flamings left, and I added one more vulture to our haunt and update the list below. 

Thought this might help out anyone in the San Francisco Bay area around San Jose (seems to include Los Banos/Salinas/Seaside/Gilroy/Watsonville, Peninsula and East Bay from what I can tell). From HD website (list might be fairly accurate as the purchases I made this morning from HD location I shopped were already counted for and now show zero. The black cat I bought had shown Visit Store BTW):

3.5 ft Inflatable Lighted Friendly Bat, $5.00
Watsonville - 1
Fremont - 17 Holy Bats Batman!
Salinas - Visit Store so might be one left
Campbell - Visit Store so might be one left. NONE

3.5 ft Inflatable Outdoor Ghost with Candy Tote, $5.00
Bollinger/San Jose - 3
W Milpitas - 14
Santa Clara - Visit store so might be one left
E Palo Alto - Visit store so might be one left

3.5 ft Inflatable Lighted Hello Kitty, $7.50
Kifer/Sunnyvale - 1
Watsonville - Visit store so might be one left
W Milpitas - Visit store so might be one left
E. Palo Alto - Visit store so might be one left

9 ft Hanging Big-Faced Reaper, $7.50
Hillsdale - Visit store so might be one left

3.5 ft Inflatable Lighted Mickey Mouse, $7.50
Kifer/Sunnyvale - Visit store so might be one left

2.5 ft Airblown Lighted Animated Orange Spider, $15.00
W Milpitas - Visit store so might be one left

4 ft Inflatable Lighted Animated Black Cat, $15.00
Kifer/Sunnyvale - 2

8.9 ft Inflatable Fire and Ice Pumpkin Reaper, $17.50
Campbell - Visit store so might be one left. NONE
W Milpitas - Visit store so might be one left

6.4 ft Projection Inflatable Kaleidoscope Haunted Carriage $42.25
Gilroy - 1

72in Standing JOL Man, $15.00
Watsonville - Visit store so might be one left
Soquel - Visit store so might be one left
Bollinger/San Jose - Visit store so might be one left
Fremont - Visit store so might be one left

5ft Standing Bobblehead Witch, $15.00
San Jose/Blossom Hill - Visit store so might be one left
Campbell - Visit store so might be one left. NONE
Seaside - Visit store so might be one left

36in Tinsel Dog, $12.25
Morgan Hill - 1
Santa Clara - 1
Soquel - Visit store so might be one left
Hillsdale - Visit store so might be one left
East San Jose - Visit store so might be one left
Campbell - Visit store so might be one left. NONE
Fremont - Visit store so might be one left
Now of interest I'm seeing a lot of stores listed as Ship to Store with Pick up Nov 17-20 Hmmm. 

Gemmy 6.4ft Wicked Witch, $42.25
Soquel - Visit store so might be one left
San Jose/Monterey Hwy - Visit store so might be one left
W Milpitas - Visit store so might be one left

Gemmy 9.9ft 5-light LED Red Blood Drip string lights, $6.24
W Milpitas - 2
Watsonville - Visit store so might be one left
San Jose/Blossom Hill - Visit store so might be one left

3.54in LED Black Indoor Spot Light, $3.75 (Home Accents for HD by Gemmy)
W Milpitas - 1
Kifer/Sunnyvale - Visit store so might be one left
Newark - Visit store so might be one left

5ft Standing Bobblehead Reaper, $15.00
San Jose/Blossom Hill - Visit store so might be one left
Campbell - Visit store so might be one left. NONE
Seaside - Visit store so might be one left

9.84in Animated Talking Raven in Cage, $4.22
Soquel - Visit store so might be one left
Fremont - Visit store so might be one left

24in Tinsel Vulture, $7.50
East San Jose - 1
Campbell - 2. NOW 1
Kifer/Sunnyvale - 3
Newark - 1
Hillsdale - Visit store so might be one left
Bollinger/San Jose - Visit store so might be one left
Seaside - Visit store so might be one left
And again funny to see a bunch of stores listed as Ship to Store, Pick up Nov 14-20 (Gilroy, Morgan Hill, Watsonville, Soquel, Salinas, San Jose/Blossom Hill, Capital Expressway, San Jose/Monterey Hwy; Santa Clara, W Milpitas, Fremont, Los Banos, E Palo Alto)

36in Tinsel Flamingo, $7.50
Hillsdale - 2
Campbell - 9
Bollinger/San Jose - 3
Salinas - Visit store so might be one left
San Jose/Blossom Hill - Visit store so might be one left
Seaside - Visit store so might be one left
Newark - Visit store so might be one left
Ship to Store with no date indicated shown for the following: Morgan Hill, Watsonville, Soquel, Capitol Expressway, San JoseMonterey Hwy, East San Jose, Santa Clara, W Milpitas, Kifer/Sunnyvale, Fremont, Los Banos, E Palo Alto.

The SHIP TO STORE listings might mean new stock is coming in or you can order online to ship to these stores, really not sure. And only saw it listed on the items mentioned above.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Forhekset: Sorry, no luck. Couldn't get back to that Home Depot until this morning. A few Halloween items left, but didn't see any more Pumpkin Reapers.


Oh well. Thanks anyway, I appreciate it. 

Spookie, thanks for looking out for me as well. Some things just aren't meant to be, you know? I'm not surprised he sold out so quickly at only $17.50. That's a steal.

I don't blame you for not using your CC at Home Depot. A month or two ago I got my main checking account wiped out by fraud just a few days after the HD breach was announced. I can't believe it was a coincidence. Fortunately my bank refunded me the money, but still.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I initially posted that my store didn't have anything good, but that was based on looking at the website, and trying to decide what I wanted or "needed" from there. I decided to go into our store (since it's in my town, not a drive like most other stores)...I probably shouldn't have done that! I wound up buying four things that I hadn't planned on, and was considering going back for more. 

I posted on another thread, so it's already been seen probably...but I got the talking witch and pumpkin reaper. I love them both! I'm so glad I didn't skip seeing the selection in person. For some reason, on the site, they didn't appeal to me as much as they do in person. I was still on the fence until I said to heck with it, buying both is cheaper than buying one pre-Halloween, if I don't like them, I'll sell them or give them in an exchange. You don't know how tempting it is to go back for the others, just for that reason!

I don't have any Halloween inflatables, but the carriage and arch were both tempting. I left them there, though.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

LairMistress said:


> I don't have any Halloween inflatables, but the carriage and arch were both tempting.


_"Against the power of Inflatables there can be no victory."_ 



LairMistress said:


> I left them there, though.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Forhekset said:


> Oh well. Thanks anyway, I appreciate it.
> 
> Spookie, thanks for looking out for me as well. Some things just aren't meant to be, you know? I'm not surprised he sold out so quickly at only $17.50. That's a steal.
> 
> I don't blame you for not using your CC at Home Depot. A month or two ago I got my main checking account wiped out by fraud just a few days after the HD breach was announced. I can't believe it was a coincidence. Fortunately my bank refunded me the money, but still.



Sorry to hear you were targeted. Today I got the email from Home Depot I was more or less expecting given the size of their recent breach. Had shopped at their store for a blue kaleidoscope light for halloween several weeks back and thought timing probably was about right. I was first caught up in TJMaxx's breach, then Michaels (buying halloween project items), then hubby got notified on the Target breach, now this with Home Depot. Oh and I got notified by AOL and Ebay. No money or charges involved like your situation though. I'm fed up with it though. Each store that lost data I pretty much stopped shopping at for a long time or did small purchases with cash. Glad halloween is over as far as the shopping exposure goes. At least being in California we have to get notified.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Honestly, I think that inflatables are the blow-molds of this generation.  I didn't like either one at first, but blow molds grew on me because I remember them fondly from childhood. Inflatables will probably be like that to people, too. 

The main reason that I left the arch was because we bought a real metal arch that will stay up year-round. We both felt that the inflatable arch wouldn't look right behind it. It's just at the end of our walk where the public sidewalk begins, so we couldn't put it in front of it. I thought that if we put it in the yard, then people would want to walk through it, but I'd prefer they stayed out of the yard because of the cords. I really liked it though, and if we didn't have the metal arch, that baby would be mine!

I didn't buy the carriage because of its size. I love it, though! It would take up the majority of our cemetery space, unless we put it in the side yard. Our house is pretty close to the neighbor's house, and we felt it would be hidden except to those who were walking. Since so few people decorate in our neighborhood, we get a lot more drive-ups than we do walk-ups, and our weather usually keeps people from walking, too.

They had the pumpkin reaper inflatable, but I thought that since I had the talking pumpkin man, it would be too similar.



Saruman of Many Colours said:


> _"Against the power of Inflatables there can be no victory."_


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LairMistress said:


> I initially posted that my store didn't have anything good, but that was based on looking at the website, and trying to decide what I wanted or "needed" from there. I decided to go into our store (since it's in my town, not a drive like most other stores)...I probably shouldn't have done that! I wound up buying four things that I hadn't planned on, and was considering going back for more.
> 
> I posted on another thread, so it's already been seen probably...but I got the talking witch and pumpkin reaper. I love them both! I'm so glad I didn't skip seeing the selection in person. For some reason, on the site, they didn't appeal to me as much as they do in person. I was still on the fence until I said to heck with it, buying both is cheaper than buying one pre-Halloween, if I don't like them, I'll sell them or give them in an exchange. You don't know how tempting it is to go back for the others, just for that reason!
> 
> I don't have any Halloween inflatables, but the carriage and arch were both tempting. I left them there, though.


you lucky I so wanted that witch she is cool 
I did get the oz witch she is my Christmas gift hehe and I also am getting the carriage for Christmas so that will be awesome


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

WOO HOO
Grabbed the last 2 dripping blood lights in my area store. Happy the sale is going on this long. Sometimes it's hard to "buy" stuff the day after Halloween, when you're still staring at all the stuff that needs to be sorted and put away! I wish there were more sales going on this week because NOW I am ready to buy more stuff .... LOL I guess I did manage to to shop the Halloween Asylum day after sale and got some cool Gargoyles for my cemetery scene


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

today my 8 sets of blood lights come and my 4 vultures cant wait


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I've checked my local store with nothing left but if I go online I am able to put most items (lights excluded) in my cart with an in store pick up of about 5 days. Just curious if everyone has this option and you end up with a cancellation.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I played around with possibly ordering an item that said it could be ordered for pick up at local store and when I went to the next step I got "item is discontinued, please remove from your cart". It was the only item in the cart so it struck me funny that they didn't just list it unavailable to begin with. Not sure if that's what you encountered or not Cloe but that was my experience.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Got my blood lights one set out of 8 did not work. My 4 vultures all work and 2 will be out for christmas 

k


----------



## Witchywitch81 (Jun 26, 2014)

Went to another Home Depot Monday. I couldn't believe they had so many inflatables left. I went there looking to see if the had the wicked witch of the west (of course they didn't). Left with 3 new inflatables. I got the arch way, animated spider, and cat. So at 75% off I picked up 5 inflatables, never thought I would own 1. I figured at that price, later on if I didn't want them I could just sell them. They still had 3 or 4 of the fire and ice pumpkin reaper, thought about getting another one.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Saki.girl thanks for posting your photo. I bought two of the vultures over the weekend but haven't taken them out of the box yet. They look nice lit. I'd like to do a western theme one year and have them one on each side of a sign with the haunt name or maybe the name of the western town. The light from them should illuminate the signage I would guess.

Witchywitch, I guess the HD clearance is turning a few people into Inflatable haunt people. I went into a HD to take advantage of the light strand trade-in program today and this location had several of those 3ft inflatable JOL and Gemmy carveable pumpkins but neither was clearance priced. I did see that they had an inflatable arch or two and that carriage inflatable but otherwise that was it (I had bought a few things there already). They had quite a lot of fall/ turkey-kinds of decor left. Your store sounds like no one knew stuff was on clearance there. Nice finds. I like my pumpkin reaper. My useable front yard space isn't much so something tall and thin works out well for me.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I went back today myself, and picked up the small inflatable black cat. My son fell in love with them in the store (he's 3). I didn't really feel like it fit my theme, but now that I have a Headless Horseman which also doesn't fit my theme...I kinda no longer have a theme.  So, we now have our first Halloween inflatable, a small static smiling black cat.  They had a small bat the other day, but it was gone today. 

I was surprised that the Jack o'lantern inflatable was full price, too. I even asked them to check it for me. They didn't have a price on the carveable pumpkins, but I figured they'd be full price too, so I just passed on them. I had to talk myself out of the Pumpkin Reaper inflatable. Honestly, if they still have them when they get marked down again later in the week...I may not be able to control myself, haha.



Witchywitch81 said:


> Went to another Home Depot Monday. I couldn't believe they had so many inflatables left. I went there looking to see if the had the wicked witch of the west (of course they didn't). Left with 3 new inflatables. I got the arch way, animated spider, and cat. So at 75% off I picked up 5 inflatables, never thought I would own 1. I figured at that price, later on if I didn't want them I could just sell them. They still had 3 or 4 of the fire and ice pumpkin reaper, thought about getting another one.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The store I was in had a sign on the plain carveable pumpkins that was down to $8something. Figure you could get a better deal at Joann's though. I was at a HD in Campbell over the weekend and they had a bunch of JOL in a bin (noticed a cord or two). I didn't check these out or notice a price but if someone in the area is interested, I'd call before heading over there. The website might list the going price.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

You are so welcomei got 4 of them and wanted to make sure they worked since had one strand of blood lights that didn't. 




Ghost of Spookie said:


> Saki.girl thanks for posting your photo. I bought two of the vultures over the weekend but haven't taken them out of the box yet. They look nice lit. I'd like to do a western theme one year and have them one on each side of a sign with the haunt name or maybe the name of the western town. The light from them should illuminate the signage I would guess.
> 
> Witchywitch, I guess the HD clearance is turning a few people into Inflatable haunt people. I went into a HD to take advantage of the light strand trade-in program today and this location had several of those 3ft inflatable JOL and Gemmy carveable pumpkins but neither was clearance priced. I did see that they had an inflatable arch or two and that carriage inflatable but otherwise that was it (I had bought a few things there already). They had quite a lot of fall/ turkey-kinds of decor left. Your store sounds like no one knew stuff was on clearance there. Nice finds. I like my pumpkin reaper. My useable front yard space isn't much so something tall and thin works out well for me.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

well, my HD experience has been woefully depressing. I ordered immediately the blood drip light sets (9 of them in fact) and I got them today. The box was very light so of course instead of 9 box sets I got 2. /very-super-angry 

On the mailing sheet, whomever packed the box checked off and circled in 3 areas the quantity of 9 as in the box. I cant believe they could mistake only 2 items instead of the 9 ordered, I feel like they didnt care about my order at all and just checked/circled stuff without actually doing their job. 

I also ordered 10 sets of single strand lights on monday for store pickup (store showed 14 in stock) and by the evening, I got a message that they were canceling my order because they were out of stock and never actually had the items that is still showing today on their website. 

In regards to the blood drip lights, I had 4 sets of purple/orange lights that got canceled from my order too. 

Im so mad I could cry/spit nails. How am I supposed to cover the front of my house with 2 light strands for next year? so disgusted right now.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Yesterday I was going to order a few more sets of drip lights from a store that showed them in stock yesterday (site said they could mail to house for free) and before putting in the order I called the store and said "before I go to the trouble of placing the order did they in fact have stock?" They looked for me and sure enough they were sold out. I don't know how they can have an accurate count on some items (as witnessed by me in person at a store where I did my own count of the green colored LED spots and compared to the location on the website) and not have an accurate count of the halloween clearance merchandise. Everything has to be scanned when bought so don't get what gives.

Kittyvibe the only thing I can say is that I'd be willing to bet Gemmy will have them available next halloween season but of course they won't be clearance priced. Did they charge you for 9 when you only got 2 shipped?


----------



## Sirmeili (Oct 9, 2009)

I got my order in today of 8 blood drip lights, 1 flamingo, 1 vulture, and 1 skull. I have to say that I do wish I had bought more Flamingos and Vultures...they are AWESOME! I also was quite surprised at the size of the skull. For $4.47, I knew it would be "larger" than normal, but holy cow it's HUGE!! I now wish I had ordered 2 as I though I could have made columns with them. If anyone has an extra large skull, I wouldn't mind buying it off you and pay shipping.

That said, everything worked. I didn't put batteries in the skull, but the try me button worked. I know there are issues with it (it is sound activated), but I have some ideas to modify the "try me" button with bigger batteries and have it send a constant press. This should by pass the whole sound detection part (at least I hope, I haven't done much testing).


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

yes, I got charged for 9 light sets and only 2 shipped. 

What burns my biscuits is that there is 3 places that a person manually checked off with a sharpie as having counted the quantity before shipping. I guess they hired a total dummy with math problems because 9 does not equal 2.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

UGH that is awful, kittyvibe! I'm sorry to hear that. When I went back for the little black cat the other day, the cashier told me that they were marking stuff down again "this week". I'm probably stopping back in tomorrow to see if they've done it yet. 

Looking over the pictures that I took of the endcap on Wednesday, they do have three boxes...but they may not, now. I don't know if that helps any, though! The only other lights that they had were battery operated short strings (Jack o'lanterns, bats, purple "rice" lights).




kittyvibe said:


> well, my HD experience has been woefully depressing. I ordered immediately the blood drip light sets (9 of them in fact) and I got them today. The box was very light so of course instead of 9 box sets I got 2. /very-super-angry
> 
> On the mailing sheet, whomever packed the box checked off and circled in 3 areas the quantity of 9 as in the box. I cant believe they could mistake only 2 items instead of the 9 ordered, I feel like they didnt care about my order at all and just checked/circled stuff without actually doing their job.
> 
> ...


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

kittyvibe said:


> yes, I got charged for 9 light sets and only 2 shipped.
> 
> What burns my biscuits is that there is 3 places that a person manually checked off with a sharpie as having counted the quantity before shipping. I guess they hired a total dummy with math problems because 9 does not equal 2.


Home Depot definitely needs to get their shipping warehouse in order. Back in September, a member posted a link to $1 LED blacklights HD had on sale online. I was only able to order two but was happy because it worked out to only $2.17 (free shipping). When I received the package a few days later, it was two boxes strapped together. Each box was much bigger than I expected so I wasn't completely surprised when I opened them and found four lights in each box. Eight lights for 27 cents each.

I won't hesitate to order from the again, but I won't be buying any stock in the company anytime soon.


----------

